# Essential Oils Help!



## bluelilyboutique (Jan 11, 2014)

I am currently buying Aura Cacia EO from my local co-op and they work good but i hear about so many other companies online and was wanting advice on the good companies and bad. YL, Do terra, mountain rose, plant therapy, NOW, bulkapothecary, etc there are so many..... 

I am starting a local home business of making lotions, sugar and salt scrubs, bath salts, lip balm. Eventually i am going to start making soap.

Also is it better to use FO or EO?


----------



## lsg (Jan 12, 2014)

Wholesale Supples Plus, Brambleberry, Nature's Garden, New Directions, Eden Botanicals and Camden Grey.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 12, 2014)

Liberty Naturals and New Directions Aromatics are my two favorites. Although NDA is going to have a new minimum of $100. Liberty Natural is very dependable and has quality Essentials. I use both EO's and FO's. I happen to be allergic to several eo's but not synthetic fo's.


----------



## bluelilyboutique (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks there's just so many to choose from and I just want good quality oils but not outrageously expensive.


----------



## pamielynn (Jan 12, 2014)

If you want quality, you have to pay for quality


----------



## bluelilyboutique (Jan 12, 2014)

pamielynn said:


> If you want quality, you have to pay for quality




Yes that I do realize but some oils seem to be 70-100.00 for just 1 oil. That's a bit outrageous to my budget anyways.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 12, 2014)

For quality and price: New Directions Aromatics and Liberty Natural.  You could also try soapmakingresource and 1rawplant although their selection is not as large.  There are many good EOs out there that you can get for $25-30 per lb.  And others that cost much more.

Aura Cacia and Young Living are grossly overpriced, IMO


----------



## bluelilyboutique (Jan 12, 2014)

judymoody said:


> For quality and price: New Directions Aromatics and Liberty Natural.  You could also try soapmakingresource and 1rawplant although their selection is not as large.  There are many good EOs out there that you can get for $25-30 per lb.  And others that cost much more.
> 
> Aura Cacia and Young Living are grossly overpriced, IMO




Thanks I will check them out. I've been paying $15-30 for .5 oz bottle and like sandlewood is $80 for .5 oz bottle. Just crazy.


----------



## pamielynn (Jan 12, 2014)

Sandalwood is really expensive - even Liberty is at $62 for .5 oz. That's when you can swap for the fragrance oil - if that works with your own philosophy. But I think Sandalwood trees are getting (or already are) endangered.


----------



## lsg (Jan 12, 2014)

I use a good quality sandalwood fragrance oil instead of the essential oil.


----------

